# 9N Clutch Won't Release



## bunt (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello fellow N'thuests,



I have a 1940 9N and can't get the clutch to release properly. After starting I have to clunk it in gear and can run it up against a tree with the pedal in and the tires will just dig. After working it for a while with the pedal in it will release. I will hold the pedal to the friction point and scour it so I know it's nor rust causing the problem. It will work fine as long as I'm running it. If I shut it off only for a minute It won't release again and I have to do it all over. I'm guessing either there is a problem with the pressure plate or the release bearing is hanging up on the horn somewhere. Any input welcomed.


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

My 2N does the same thing, but only right after starting it from sitting more than a week. I assumed mine was a tad bit of rust or something because it goes away after I run it for a minute (but the FIRST TIME was really fun). I wish I could help you, but I am baffled at why it would do that........


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i wish i could help also. my 2N has never done this, happily.


----------

